# will it help?



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, guys... I have a problem with a Paph lowii.. Its a 4 growth plant which has not yet flowered for me. As i am now far, far away from my plants, my father, who was watering my plants, noticed that the growths toppled over about 2 days ago... :sob:I've had this happen to paph exul before, but that was just a small division. My guess is that the lowii is at the late stage of basal rot. My father says that the leaves just came off when he pulled at them gently. He has treated what he can save with potassium permanganate solution. I have tried that before with paphs, but back then the basal rot was just starting and not so serious. Do you think my lowii can be saved? Will it have any side effects? When I treated other plants with it previously, some roots seemed to shrivel (because of the excess salts, I think).. Thanks..


----------



## Pete (Apr 8, 2008)

at first glance Id say it needs to be unpotted and put into a nice tight pot with a good course mix that will drain good. remove anything rotten and that should get you some new roots and help that baby stand up. Usually lowii's flower on the firs growth with a start of another..


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Pete... Unfortunately, once the rot is already this serious, I don't think repotting it will help anyway. I have had this lowii for about 2 years. I was hoping for spikes this year as it had 2 large nearly-maturing new growths.. not anymore, i guess..


----------



## Candace (Apr 8, 2008)

If all the growths are rotten then you'll need to buy yourself a new lowii. But if you can save at least one growth there is hope.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2008)

If some part isnt rotten then sphag-n-bag.


----------

